# KY-COPPER=13 Year old Male Golden in KY Shelter!!!!!!



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

He is such a beautiful dog. I hope an angel comes by to rescue him soon.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

He is beautiful.....can't imagine surrendering my 13 year old dog. I hope it was for a worthwhile reason.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

People can be so disgusting! He looks beautiful. Almost no grey at all that I can see, but looking at him, you can tell he has vision problems. The way he is cocking his head with a confused look is classic in dogs who are losing or who have already lost their vision. How confused he must be.

What rescues have been contacted?


----------



## Spartan Mom (Jun 18, 2009)

Oh, he's beautiful - and he looks sooo sad.  I hope someone can help him.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Fostermom*

Fostermom

I contacted GRRAND only. Can you contact others?

Karen


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

He is beautiful. I can't imagine giving up an old soul like that.


----------



## jlc's mom (Dec 21, 2007)

They gave him up because he was starting to run into things. Omg!!!!!!!!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

OMG... what a sweetheart. I'm in love with him. SO hope he gets the best home ever. People that don't cherish old gold ..... well, I can't even verbalize what I think of them.


Is there anyone close by that could pull him so he doesn't have to be in that shelter???? Until rescue can take him???? Bless his heart.... he should be in the lap of luxury.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I have contacted my friend in Tennessee who is in rescue there. Can someone email the rescues that cover his area?


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

I sent the info to GRRACE in IN. If he is trantported PA way--we'll help with the transport.

SJ


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

I keep coming back to look at him.....and hopefully to see if he has been rescued. Poor baby....in a nice warm home one minute and tied to a wall in some cold horrible place the next.....and a high kill shelter to boot. What were his owners thinking!!!! So depressing....


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Laurie said:


> I keep coming back to look at him.....and hopefully to see if he has been rescued. Poor baby....in a nice warm home one minute and tied to a wall in some cold horrible place the next.....and a high kill shelter to boot. What were his owners thinking!!!! So depressing....


 

Me too. This has had me in tears all evening. He's such a sweetie, and certainly doesn't deserve this. I can't stand the thought of him in that shelter for even one night.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I had emailed the KY and nearby state rescues earlier tonight, and received a reply already that Middle Tennessee GRR is picking him up. He is safe.

If I lived in KY he would have been in my home before the PF post finished loading.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

mylissyk said:


> I had emailed the KY and nearby state rescues earlier tonight, and received a reply already that Middle Tennessee GRR is picking him up. He is safe.
> 
> If I lived in KY he would have been in my home before the PF post finished loading.


 
Oh Melissa, thank you, thank you, thank you. My prayer is answered.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> Oh Melissa, thank you, thank you, thank you. My prayer is answered.


Mine too, and I'm so thankful for rescue groups across the country that we can contact.


----------



## tennisball (Oct 14, 2009)

I cannot believe someone would turn their dog into a high kill shelter just because he's walking into things. People like that should never be able to experience the joy of even having a dog. This guy is a beauty and I'm sure someone will give him lots of love.


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

Thank goodness he is being rescued! I am in tears over this poor guy - those horrible excuses for human beings who dumped him...we all know where they'll be rotting one day.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Oh my gosh I was starting to feel my blood pressure rising until I read that he will be rescued... that poor baby, I can't believe his owners abandoned him like that. I hope he finds a new home to love him forever.


----------



## pburchins (Mar 11, 2009)

This really pissed me off reading this story......I have been grieving for a year after losing my 13 year old. How could these people do this to a dog that has been loyal to them for 13 years ? 

Dump the dog so they don't have to pay or make a hard decision. I hated making a hard decision for my golden but I was with him holding him and telling him he was a good boy right to the end. 

This to me equals child or senior abandonment. I am thrilled that he is being pulled. That poor fellow must be so confused. I hope he gets a loving home quickly.


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

Yippee! He was really pulling at my heart strings, too! I had gotten a response back from GRRACE in IN and they said they could not have pulled him since he was out of state.

Thanks everyone for pitching in and trying to get this Senior boy saved! We wone one!

We hope he finds a loving home to spend the rest of his days in Peace and surrounded by a loving family.

SJ


----------



## kathi127 (Sep 17, 2009)

I am just reading this tonight, haven't been on here today with all the snow we're having here in MD. This just makes me so mad that someone would just throw him away like he's a piece of furniture that has been broken! So big deal he is running into things! Friends of ours have a 13 yr. old Lab who has been blind for a couple of years now and they have made their house as comfortable as possible for Daisy and wouldn't dream of ever giving her up. People like that really piss me off! I'm so glad he has been pulled and I hope he gets a wonderful home with people who will be there for him till the end. I was supposed to get a 12 yr. old foster from AHGRR who is partially blind AND deaf but the vet feels he is better off staying at the sanctuary where he is closer to their vet (I am 2 hours away). But I was so looking forward to having him come live with us for whatever time he has left and we would have made his life very comfortable doing whatever was necessary. If it ever stops snowing we are going to get another foster from them named Lizzie who is between 8-10 years old and has been there a while with no inquiries about her at all. She will be spoiled rotten whenever she finally does make it here!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*This is unconfirmed*

This is unconfirmed, but I heard from a friend of mine in rescue in Wisconsin, Christine, that a TN Golden Ret. Rescue is taking him-not sure if it's true or which one.


----------



## kaysy (Jan 9, 2010)

OMG this just makes me sick. How could anyone do this to him. He's beautiful and looks so lost. I'm so happy there are many caring people out there who are doing something about it.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Penney and Maggie's Mom*

Penney and Maggie's Mom:

Isn't he just beautiful and he looks SO SAD!!

Thank you for finding out and posting the Middle TN rescue is picking him up-I heard a TN rescue was getting him, but it was unconfirmed!

*NOW if we can find a rescue, foster or adopter for poor Grace, Cancer Survivor, Golden Mix, living outside in S.C. She is in Golden Retriever Cases.*
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=72832


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks to Melissa for helping this boy start his new life.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

I was so scared to look at this thread this morning...this poor baby was on my mind all night. Probably a good thing I don't know the previous owners!!!! Thank god he will be rescued...now I can enjoy my day!!!!

Now hopefully Grace can be rescued from the cold.......


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so glad that he is getting pulled by rescue!


----------



## zeke11 (Jul 21, 2009)

Wow, this just broke my heart and brought me to tears. I'm glad he is now rescued, but I still have to think he is missing his family and home. Poor baby.

Kris


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Hope we can get an update when he is actually in rescue's arms, and know more about him. Melissa?????????


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I missed this thread until now.

How horrible that you would take him to a shelter regardless of what was going on. I had an older GR who was losing his sight and he did just fine.

Thank goodness for the rescue that took him in. Based on my experience with older rescues (and I've had 4), he will settle in just fine once he has a home where he is loved.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> Hope we can get an update when he is actually in rescue's arms, and know more about him. Melissa?????????


Maybe they will post him on their website and we can check in on him.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

If you were touched by Copper, Middle TN rescue needs a foster home for him. 

http://www.rescueagolden.org/RP_WebDoc.asp?ttid=164


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

If only we could foster. I hope he finds the bestest of homes. Sweet, sweet boy.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

"He is worn out and we are done with him" OMG! I hope these people (using the term lightly) have children that see them the same way when they get old! How sad. I hope Copper finds a forever home. If I didn't already have 4 dogs and didn't live on the other side of the US I'd take him.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Foster home*

Middle TN needs a foster home for this sweetheart. Anyone that can foster?


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so happy he is safe. I swear he doesn't look 13. He has almost no grey on his face at all. He is gorgeous!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Copper*

*Just visited the Middle TN Golden Ret. Rescue Site looking for Copper.
Here he is on the page of Golden Rets. needing Foster Homes:
http://www.rescueagolden.org/RP_WebDoc.asp?ttid=164*


----------



## Ashaloo (Nov 5, 2009)

OH WOW! I just read this thread! He's such a beautiful little boy. I cannot believe that 'people' (if they can be called anything less than monsters) would take such terrible care of him (how hard is it to run a brush through his hair every once in a while?!) AND say something like, "He is worn out and we are done with him"....

I live in Bowling Green, KY and am desperately trying to convince my parents to foster him!! I would bring him home in a split second if I didn't live in a stupid duplex that won't allow animals! (My own Maggie is currently living at my parents... I usually drive out to their house to see her and spend time with her every day...)


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Oh how sad! I wish I lived closer. He could come stay here.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Just found this thread, how Sad. 
I hope he's fitting in nicely at the Foster home. It'd serve his owners right if he is loving his good fortune of being rid of THEM!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Middle Tennessee webpage for Copper:

http://www.rescueagolden.org/RP_AdoptMe.asp?aid=938


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Awww, poor boy all shaved. I guess the owners couldn't be bothered to brush him, either. I am so happy he is safe.


----------

